# einsteiger rod pod



## plötzenpapst (16. August 2010)

hey hoo boardies 
ich habe vor in die "karpfen-szene" einzusteigen und bin auf der suche nach einem passenden rod-pod...
eins vorab...ich will kein super teures stahlpod aus england für 400 eure oder so...ein einfaches pod wo ich meine ruten ablegen kann...
preislimit: max 45€
ich hoffe ihr könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?!

lg. philip

__________________________________
warum können leute behaupten angeln sei langweilig, wenn sie noch nie im leben angeln waren?!#q


----------



## BeatleB84 (16. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-4-BEIN-ROD-P...0-DREHBAR-3AUFN-/120590244420?pt=Angelzubehör

reicht für den Anfang vollkommen aus! Hatte mal das selbe und es macht seine Sache gut! Kannst dir auch das Pod im Lidl holen, wenn se mal wieder welche im Angebot haben!!!:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (16. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-4-BEIN-ROD-P...0-DREHBAR-3AUFN-/120590244420?pt=Angelzubehör
> 
> reicht für den Anfang vollkommen aus! Hatte mal das selbe und es macht seine Sache gut! Kannst dir auch das Pod im Lidl holen, wenn se mal wieder welche im Angebot haben!!!:vik:


 
Das würde ich mir nicht holen da es sehr wackelig ist und an bestimmten Stellen schnell rostet, ich hatte das auch mal:c


----------



## BeatleB84 (16. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Naja, bei dem Preis? Fürn Anfang auf alle Fälle ok! Außerdem hast du ja ne 2 jährige Gewährleistung!


----------



## FreiburgAngler (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Hi

Ich hab dieses Rod Pod und bin,für den preis,mehr als zufrieden damit.

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Eco-Rod-Pod-...Transporttasche-/200482619687?pt=Angelzubehör


----------



## Yoshi (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Hi, beim E-Kauf steht ein gebrauchtes Fox Euro Pod für 20.- Euronen drinnen. War damals auch mein Einsteigerpod, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ansosnsten: Für 49.- Euro gibt es das Tripus Pod (neu). Hab ich auch in Gebrauch und es steht den teuren teilen bis auf die Optik in nichts nach.
Mehr Infos findest du dazu unter www.angelstaender.de


----------



## Lupus (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Hallo,
schau doch mal in den Carp Talk Takel...
Ein Pod ist sicherlich das letzte Teil einer Ausrüstung welches man kaufen muss!!!
Brauchst du überhaupt eines??? Nimm doch Bankstiks falls es geht denn die eigentliche Aufgae eines Pos erfüllt ein 45 Euro Teil auf gar keinen Fall! Als einfache Rutenablage reicht das wie auch jedes andere sicherlich!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Yoshi (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau doch mal in den Carp Talk Takel...
> Ein Pod ist sicherlich das letzte Teil einer Ausrüstung welches man kaufen muss!!!
> Gruß
> Lupus



Finde ich nicht unbedingt. Spätestens bei Schotter oder anderem harten Untergrund stoßen Banksticks an ihre Grenzen.
Und unglaublich aber wahr: Auf so manchem Damm sin Banksicks sogar verboten............


----------



## Lupus (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Für diesen Fall hast du recht...da erübrigt sich aber die Frage weil einen schlichten Rutenhalter für festen Untergrund...da kannst du wirklich jeden nehmen!
Sicher hat das aber rein gar nichts mit den Aufgaben zutun die ein Pod noch bewältigen muss! 
Die von dir beschriebene Arbeit kann es sicherlich bewältigen und damit wäre dann auch jedes 200.- Pod rausgeworfenes Geld!

Ein Freund von mir hatte das von BeatleB84 beschriebene Teil Jahrelang im Einsatz das ist absolut O.K. (für die von dir beschriebenen Zwecke)!!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Naja Banksticks wären natürlich auch kostengünstige Alternativen denn meistens ist ja das Ufer aus Sand oder Erde.


----------



## wusel345 (17. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Alles, was Recht ist, aber ich hatte auch mal ein Pod für 40 Euros. Hab es zwei Jahre oder so (weß nicht mehr genau) sehr oft in Gebrauch gehabt und es hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Als einzige Modifikation habe ich die kleinen Fummelschrauben durch gescheite Flügelschrauben ersetzt. 

Für Pod-Einsteiger, und so einer war ich, wars eine Erfahrung. Habe es anschließend noch gut verkauft.


----------



## plötzenpapst (21. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

vielen dank erst mal für eure antworten! :vik:
hättet ihr da mal ein paar konkrete beispiele?!
was haltet ihr vom DAM ECO ROD POD ?

sind übrigens gerade vom nachtangeln am restloch dreiweiber wiedergekommen...in der dämmerung kam der run...und nach 10 min. war der drill leider zu ende...der karpfen schwamm in ein baum und saß bombenfest -.- |evil:
und bis auf einen kleinen wels passierte nix mehr
...naja...


----------



## Lupus (21. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Nochmal!
Was ist ein Einsteiger Pod?? Ein Pod dient (eigentlich!!!!) nicht dazu als teure Rutenablage herzuhalten und weil es sogut aussieht!! 
Eigentlich ist es dafür gedacht unter den widrigsten Umständen die Ruten sicher festzuhalten! 
Wellengang soll ein Pod nicht umwerfen... eine Krautbank soll mit Hilfe eines High Pod aufbaus "überfischt" werden... Weil ich vom Ufer aus nicht werfen kann (Bäume...Schilf usw.) muss ich mein Pod im Waser aufbauen die Rollen sollten dabei nicht unterwasser hängen und alles soll bei einem Fullrun nicht umfallen...

*Entweder mein Pod kann das ODER das Pod kann es nicht!* Das ist keine Frage eines Einsteigermodells! Anders als bei vielen anderen Teilen der Ausrüstung!!!!

Hab ich weichen Boden und keine der genannten Bedingungen reichen ein paar Euros für Bankstiks aus um gut und sicher fischen zu können!

Harter Boden wie Beton bildet nach meiner Auffassung eine der wenigen Ausnahmen!!
Hier tut es ein Billigpod, aber auch nur hier! Bei allen anderen Bedingungen sind Bankstiks die bessere Alternative weil sie günstiger sind!
Die "eigentlichen Aufgaben" eines Pods erfüllt kein günstiges Modell!
-Sie wackeln 
-Sie lassen sich nicht weitgenug auseinanderziehen so das sie schon mit Knietiefem Wasser überfordert sind.
-Sie vertragen den dauerhaften Aufbau im Wasser nicht!
-Sie fallen um...

Ein günstiges Poid macht also nur einen Sinn wenn man auf sehr hartem Boden fischt und keine Stiks benutzen kann...

Kann mir jemand einen plausiblen anderen Grund nennen wofür man ein günstiges Pod brauchen kann...

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch falsch......#h


----------



## colognecarp (22. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*



plötzenpapst schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom DAM ECO ROD POD ?



Mit dem Eco habe ich was länger gefischt bevor ich mir mein jetziges geholt habe. Ein paar abstriche muss man natürlich machen, aber ich bin damit gut zurecht gekommen, wenn man nicht viel Kohle hat kann man das entgegengestzt der allgemeinen Meinungen gut nutzen. Für 40€ kann man da echt nichts sagen.

Aber ich sag immer gut Gebraucht ist besser als Günstig neu #h


----------



## plötzenpapst (22. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

der see an dem ich überwiegend fische ist zum teil an den angelstellen betoniert...also an banksticks ist nicht zu denken...und wenn man mal eine stelle ausfindig macht die nicht betoniert sind dann bekommt man sie kaum hinein oder sie wackeln sehr!|evil:
ich weis das man bei diesem preisbuget mit abstrichen rechnen mus aber für den anfang müsste das doch reichen?!

lg philip
_________________
chatch and release is not a crime !


----------



## Lupus (22. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Unter diesen Bedingungen suchst dou also eine Rutnablage die einfach auf festem Untergrund steht!?!

Dann ist es völlig egal welches Teil du kaufst!


----------



## plötzenpapst (23. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

genau...einfach ein rodpod wo ein bankstick nicht mehr mithalten kann 
_______________
warum behaupten leute angeln sei langweilig wenn sie noch nie im leben geangelt haben?!


----------



## Bellaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Hey!!!
Schau mal nach dem Dynamic Pod von Sänger, Anaconda.
Ich habe dieses Teil letztens noch irgendwo für 50.- Euro gesehen.Wo weiß ich nicht mehr.Aber vielleicht wirst du es ja im Internet oder in irgendeinem Shop finden.Man muß nur kucken und vergleichen.Ich habe zum Beispiel die Karpfenrute Razor1 für 70.- Euro bekommen.Im Anacondakatalog 2008 ist die Rute für 289.- Euro drinne.Man muß nur suchen.Viele bieten zur Zeit Old School Rod Pods an.Die sind für den anfang doch genug.Oder den Quick Pod von Anaconda bekommst du für ca.75-80 Euro bei Nordfishing77. Kuck da mal nach.Dann leg noch was drauf, und dann hast du einigermassen was vernünftiges.Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim suchen.Liebe Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## Joschkopp (24. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Tu dir den gefallen und spar lieber ein weilchen bevor du Doppelt kaufst, ich find grade beim Rod Pod ist es wichtig das die Ruten stabil stehen.

Wie sieht das Ufer denn aus?
Abfallend oder gerade usw.

LG


----------



## meebeach (24. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

Hallo

nach langen jahren mit ein RodPod von Fox habe ich mich für ein TriPod entschieden, ich kanns echt nur empfehlen. DAS DING STEHT!!
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...nsmoke-Hammerpreis_p7895_rfFroogle_lde_x2.htm

billiger wie bei ebay!!
P.S. mein altes von Fox verkauf ich


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (24. August 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

starbaits session pod


----------



## plötzenpapst (17. September 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*

danke für die antworten 

@Joschkopp:
naja aber als jungangler und einsteiger in die karpfenscene wollte ich erst mal nicht so viel ausgeben...und so viele ansprüche hab ich auch noch nicht das ich mir ein 400 euro pod holen muss...
der boden ist meist eben...

@meebeach:
die heist dein neues pod?
und für wie viel würdest du dein altes verkaufen ?

Lg aus laubusch #6


----------



## flasha (17. September 2010)

*AW: einsteiger rod pod*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir nicht holen da es sehr wackelig ist und an bestimmten Stellen schnell rostet, ich hatte das auch mal:c



Habe das 4 Bein Rod Pod von Ulli Dulli! Für den Preis ist es echt der Knaller! Und ich kann nicht bestätigen dass es rostet oder unstabil ist! Habe es jetzt seit knapp 2Jahren!(Bei Wind und Wetter)

Es ist nicht immer das Material schuld


----------

